# RB26 engine numbers



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Does anyone know of a link to somewhere with info on what engine numbers came from what age Skyline etc?

Just wondering what my RB26 came from.

Google and GTR forum searching found me nothing, suprisingly.

Ta.


----------



## ant (Nov 1, 2003)

what colour are the water temp and aor temp sensor plugs ?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i tried searching for something similar last year some time but couldn't find anything at all after about 2 days of searching the net.

Tried yahoo, google, vivisimo clustering engine, Sky is the LImit skyline book, engine manuals, etc. you name it. but couldn't find anything conclusive.

The only thing i could think of is that the engine number range MIGHT correlate closely to the (Cumulative) chassis number ranges across each generation. The chassis number ranges are available on the net. 

This could give you an idea if it is R32, R33 or R34, but it is still a lot of educated guesswork and has a large margin of error (obviously many more engine blocks were produced than actual chassis).


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

well well well..
what do you know..
almost 2 years later i've managed to find something
look here


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

good find... I don't even know where the number is..


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

> engine serial number is stamped on the block
> has rb26 on top, and then the serial number below that
> rb26-00xxxx
> 
> ...


from another thread


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers rason


----------

